# Kelly's updated pics



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone! Mommy hasn't posted any pics of me in a loooong time. I look a little different that in my siggy... My ear hair has grown a bit and the tip of my nose is lighter again. I think it's because we haven't really gone on walks since Dolce left; I just go potty in my pads inside, and when we do go on walks it's usually in the late afternoon. That means we don't get much sun. But it's not so bad since it gets _really_ hot here in Panama when it's sunny. Also, mommy says she's noticed I'm so much cleaner than when I used to daily walk with Dolce.
Mommy is also done with growing my body hair out. It was pretty long a few months ago before my spay but now I'm kept in a long-ish puppy cut. So I'm just fluffy all around! :blush:











By the way... I keep hearing all this talk about a new baby sister coming in a month... 




But wait! I thought I was the only baby in this house!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

She's beautiful! And congratulations on the new baby coming! I can't wait to see pictures of her too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> She's beautiful! And congratulations on the new baby coming! I can't wait to see pictures of her too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! Just one more month and I'll have two fluffs again :wub:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*A new baby sister...how exciting for you. I bet you will be a big help to Mommy when she gets there.*

*Can't wait for pictures.*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Kelley you are a beautiful fluffdoll. MiMi's nose is lighter than yours is. She doesn't like to go outside...the grass tickles and concrete is rough. She prefers plush furniture.

Congratulations on getting a little sister, you will have someone to boss around.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Kelly!!!!

You are so adorable :wub:

tell your mommy to post more photos of you!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisol, Kelly is beautiful....such great pics of her. I can imagine how excited you are waiting for your new fur baby. I am sure Kelly is going to be a great big sister and they will become such buddies. So happy for you!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *A new baby sister...how exciting for you. I bet you will be a big help to Mommy when she gets there.*
> 
> *Can't wait for pictures.*


Thank you very much! I'll make sure Mommy posts lots of pics of BOTH of us :thumbsup: 




Sylie said:


> Oh Kelley you are a beautiful fluffdoll. MiMi's nose is lighter than yours is. She doesn't like to go outside...the grass tickles and concrete is rough. She prefers plush furniture.
> 
> Congratulations on getting a little sister, you will have someone to boss around.


Thanks Auntie Sylvia! MiMi is such a princess, I just can't picture her rolling around in dirty grass anyways :HistericalSmiley: 
I on the other hand... well... I can be a bit of a tomboy if Mommy lets me :blush:




Grace'sMom said:


> Kelly!!!!
> 
> You are so adorable :wub:
> 
> tell your mommy to post more photos of you!


Thank you!! I always tell her but she's so lazy! :w00t:




Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Marisol, Kelly is beautiful....such great pics of her. I can imagine how excited you are waiting for your new fur baby. I am sure Kelly is going to be a great big sister and they will become such buddies. So happy for you!


Thank you so much Barb! :heart:
We are both very excited, although I'm afraid Kelly will be jealous and mean to her sissy. I've seen her around other dogs and she's not very friendly. But most of those dogs are bigger than her so I think she's just intimidated.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Kelly is one adorable and beautiful fluff! :wub: Marisol, she has grown so wonderfully! i love her face and that little nose :heart: can't wait for the arrival of your new fluff!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kelly will be fine. Even if initially she isn't all that accepting of her new sis, it will work out with them........it usually does.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Marisol, Kelly is so gorgeous! I'm so excited to hear of the new baby! Can't wait for pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

She is gorgeous! She looks like she is telling you stories in one of those pictures. Lol. Congratulations on your upcoming new fluff! I will also be adding another fluff to my family in a little over a month. So excited!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

How beautiful !!! Where are you getting your baby girl?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, you look fabulous in your puppy cut. The pics are wonderful Marisol!
Congrats on the new sister


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is a little beauty!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Kelly, you are breathtakingly beautiful :wub: Marisol, you do a fantastic job on grooming!!! 

Looking forward to seeing your new "Angel" as well


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

She's a beauty!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have always thought Kelly is just gorgeous and she gets prettier every day. Can't wait to see pictures of your new little girl.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So beautiful and I love the picture that looks like she is saying WTF. Baby?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kelly looks beautiful!!! I like her longish puppy cut!!! She'll always be your baby, they all stay babies, at least to me! Can't wait to see your new little one!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Kelly is one adorable and beautiful fluff! :wub: Marisol, she has grown so wonderfully! i love her face and that little nose :heart: can't wait for the arrival of your new fluff!


Thank you Marisa!! It means a lot coming from you, the mother of two of the most gorgeous boys in all SM! :wub:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Kelly will be fine. Even if initially she isn't all that accepting of her new sis, it will work out with them........it usually does.


Yeah, I guess it will! She's definitely going to be the bossy one though… She bossed Dolce who was older and bigger than her. She didn't let him give me kisses without growling at him, lol!



sherry said:


> Oh Marisol, Kelly is so gorgeous! I'm so excited to hear of the new baby! Can't wait for pics!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! On Saturday I get a new picture of her from Bonnie, and I'm allowed to share it!! :chili:




littlefluffbabies said:


> She is gorgeous! She looks like she is telling you stories in one of those pictures. Lol. Congratulations on your upcoming new fluff! I will also be adding another fluff to my family in a little over a month. So excited!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! 
Now you got me excited to see your new baby too!! We can never have enough puppies :wub:



puppydoll said:


> How beautiful !!! Where are you getting your baby girl?


Thanks!! I'm getting my new fluff from Bonnie Palmer's Angel Maltese. 



TLR said:


> Wow, you look fabulous in your puppy cut. The pics are wonderful Marisol!
> Congrats on the new sister


Thank you so much Tracey! :heart:



chichi said:


> She is a little beauty!!


Thanks!! 



zooeysmom said:


> Kelly, you are breathtakingly beautiful :wub: Marisol, you do a fantastic job on grooming!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your new "Angel" as well


Thank you so much Elisabeth! I don't cut her body hair myself though; I tried once and it turned out HORRIBLE. The groomer sort of corrected it a month ago, but I do cut her beard myself! 



Lprego35 said:


> She's a beauty!!!


Thank you!! 



pippersmom said:


> I have always thought Kelly is just gorgeous and she gets prettier every day. Can't wait to see pictures of your new little girl.


Thanks Kathy! Kelly and I are huge admirers of Pipper; he's so handsome! 



mdbflorida said:


> So beautiful and I love the picture that looks like she is saying WTF. Baby?


LOL!



Furbabies mom said:


> Kelly looks beautiful!!! I like her longish puppy cut!!! She'll always be your baby, they all stay babies, at least to me! Can't wait to see your new little one!


Yes Deb, she will always be my little girl :wub: As I type she's showering my face with kisses, lol!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

K............Kelly is me and I am numero uno and I come first:happy:

E............Eh eh eh.....you think I am gonna give my throne to little sissi? you make me laugh so hard!:smrofl:

L............Little Sissi will have to take orders FROM MOI:walklikeanegyptian:
L............Little does she know that I AM the Princess of the house:ThankYou:
Y............Yes, I have a crown to prove it!:goof:






*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is soo cute!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Piccolina said:


> K............Kelly is me and I am numero uno and I come first:happy:
> 
> E............Eh eh eh.....you think I am gonna give my throne to little sissi? you make me laugh so hard!:smrofl:
> 
> ...


LOL, this made me giggle Sammy! You're so creative :aktion033: 
Thank you for that!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> she is soo cute!


Thanks!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh have mercy she is precious! What a little doll! I bet she's going to love being a big sister very soon. So excited for you guys .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Why hello there sweet girl! And congratulations on your new fluff-to-be!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

She's such a beautiful and sweet girl! 

Can't wait to hear more about the new baby! :w00t:


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marisol, where is Kelly from. . . she is really beautiful---esp. those huge eyes!
Thank you for the up-date, and I am so happy to hear that Kelly will be a big sis. I look forward to pics. I know you miss Dolce!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

WOW!!! Kelly is sooooooooo beautiful!!! She is the same age as my Bella. You need to give me your grooming tips, her eyes just sparkle!!! she is just gorgeous white and her coat looks great!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Kelly is gorgeous. I love all the pics. Please give her my kisses. 

And also tell her she'll always be the baby of the house. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh have mercy she is precious! What a little doll! I bet she's going to love being a big sister very soon. So excited for you guys .


Thank you very much Bridget! We are dying of excitement around here, lol!



maggieh said:


> Why hello there sweet girl! And congratulations on your new fluff-to-be!


Thank you! Kelly says "hello" back to her auntie Maggie! :wub: 



Alexa said:


> She's such a beautiful and sweet girl!
> 
> Can't wait to hear more about the new baby! :w00t:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!! :wub:



edelweiss said:


> Marisol, where is Kelly from. . . she is really beautiful---esp. those huge eyes!
> Thank you for the up-date, and I am so happy to hear that Kelly will be a big sis. I look forward to pics. I know you miss Dolce!


Sandi, Kelly is from Venezuela. My sister bought her for me at 7 months old from a lady who had originally bought her to breed and show her but then she changed her mind. 
I do miss Dolce very much, but I've found comfort in God knowing He will give me a new baby to love and care for. 



ToniLWilson said:


> WOW!!! Kelly is sooooooooo beautiful!!! She is the same age as my Bella. You need to give me your grooming tips, her eyes just sparkle!!! she is just gorgeous white and her coat looks great!!!


Thanks so much Toni!! I'm not much of an expert on grooming. I don't really wash her face during the week, but I do apply cornstarch to where her eyes water to keep them dry & comb her eye boogers out with a flea comb, lol. Hope that helps!  




eiksaa said:


> Kelly is gorgeous. I love all the pics. Please give her my kisses.
> 
> And also tell her she'll always be the baby of the house.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliments Aastha! I'll make sure to do so


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

She is so pretty.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*My Gosh She is Just BEautiful And So White. Her Little Face is Fantastic.*

*Congrats on getting another. You will Have 2 Loves.**** This will be Great.*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I love the picture where she heard about her new sibling.


----------

